# 2 flesh like red spots, and also 2 little white pimples??



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

I just got back from a week vaca, and all my dad did was feed my fish twice. Now that he's back I've got two new problems and really need help cuz I don't know what to do. First, I do a 50% water change weekly, and keep all my water params in check with a ph of 6.5. With that being said I have my carbon out of the tank, salt in the water and also treatng with melafix for about 4 months to combat fin rot. The fin rot is almost all better, but not gone totally. Also, I recently cut back on feeding b/c I found a few nematodes (small red cylindrical worms in the gravel wash). I have not added any nematode treatment hoping that cutting back on the feeding and keeping the water clean would be enough.

The attached pics of of the right side of the fish. in the center of the pics there is a darker spot that looks to be the color of fleshy blood. Also, on the left side there is a white pimple on his tail, and another smaller one on his left gill but I can't get a good pic of the left side.

Please help! I want a healthy fish for many years to come, and am not having much luck so far!!!


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

Please guys! I really need help! I included all the details that I think are of importance, but if you have any other questions just let me know!

Thank you for any help and suggestions,

Pete


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Try this website, you might be able to identify the problem here

Click Here

The closest I could find with a brief look was red pest, but I dont think thats it.


----------

